# Jessem rout-r-slide



## corset321 (Sep 2, 2005)

I have just purchased a jessem rout-r-slide on ebay. It looks great and i am about to mount a hitachi M12. However i do not have any instructions for it. I have rung jessem but the help desk did not even seem to know they made them (not best service back up) and as i from England there does not seem to be any here contact here in the UK. Therefore any help or advice would be appreciated
Owen


----------



## leo14 (Aug 28, 2005)

I went to the Jessem Web Site and looked at their products and their manuals and I saw no mention of a Rout-R-Slide.
Leo


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

I did a quick check and saw a site with a Rout-R-Slide. However, there was no 
reference or photo of such a thing on the site. There was a Mite-R-Slide. ??
If you have the M12 for a router table, you will serve yourself well if you visit
www.woodshopdemos.com and see what is under Hitachi M12V in the main index.


----------



## leo14 (Aug 28, 2005)

I did a quick Google Search and this is what I found. http://9rules.com/powertools/B000022438/index.php As you can see there is in fact a Jessem Rout-R-Slide in the picture. There are a couple long explainations of it's use. Perhaps this will help you.
Leo


----------



## krl10 (Jun 5, 2009)

*JessEm Rout-R-Slide*

I bought a Rout-R-Slide a few years back. I can not get Jessem to even acknowledge that they ever made the thing. It is a black hole. Does anybody know anything about this company or tool that would cause them to totally clam up when an inquiry about the tool is made. This seems very strange to me. They are either totally ashamed of this thing, or there is some danger involved with the unit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

==========



krl10 said:


> I bought a Rout-R-Slide a few years back. I can not get Jessem to even acknowledge that they ever made the thing. It is a black hole. Does anybody know anything about this company or tool that would cause them to totally clam up when an inquiry about the tool is made. This seems very strange to me. They are either totally ashamed of this thing, or there is some danger involved with the unit.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

This may help.
Amazon.com: JessEm Rout-R-Slide Sliding Router Table: Home Improvement


----------



## MrBaseball (Sep 10, 2019)

corset321 said:


> I have just purchased a jessem rout-r-slide on ebay. It looks great and i am about to mount a hitachi M12. However i do not have any instructions for it. I have rung jessem but the help desk did not even seem to know they made them (not best service back up) and as i from England there does not seem to be any here contact here in the UK. Therefore any help or advice would be appreciated
> Owen


I know this is a very old thread but I just joined this forum today and I recently acquired this table (Rout-R-Slide) and did receive a video and the manual/instructions with it. The manual/instructions are photocopies in a loose leaf binder but I would be more than happy to scan and share with anyone that would care for a copy. This is my first post so I will need 9 more before I can upload them so just let me know who would like them and I will post them as soon as I can. 
Paul


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Paul and welcome. If any members are in need they can send you a private message with an email address. You can attach the scanned files then, something you can't do with our PM system.


----------



## MrBaseball (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks Cherryville Chuck..... I will keep that info in mind! Now I am another post closer to my first 10.
Paul


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MrBaseball said:


> Thanks Cherryville Chuck..... I will keep that info in mind! Now I am another post closer to my first 10.
> Paul


If you have them on your computer you can upload them onto the forum using the Advanced Reply version of the Reply window, before you have 10 posts.

HErb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Paul.. and welcome to the forums..

is this the table you purchased???

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Owen made the original post in 2005 Stick. I don't remember him so he had probably quit the forum already when I joined but that might be the one Paul is referring to.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Owen made the original post in 2005 Stick. I don't remember him so he had probably quit the forum already when I joined but that might be the one Paul is referring to.


oooops...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Here ya go..

.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Here ya go..
> 
> .





https://www.routerforums.com/attach...4-jessem-rout-r-slide-rout-r-slide-manual.pdf



Can't read it it is upside down. I had to turn my monitor upside down.LOL
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> https://www.routerforums.com/attach...4-jessem-rout-r-slide-rout-r-slide-manual.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stand on your head...


----------



## MrBaseball (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes thank you gents...... that is exactly the table that I have Stick486. And aside from having to stand on my head that to read it that is the same manual that I have. It also came with a VHS video to watch and although I have not watched it yet I have heard that it is very cheaply done. Thank you guys for the research you have down to help me out. 
Paul


----------



## MrBaseball (Sep 10, 2019)

Also, I will add through some of my own research that the Rout-r-slide is a highly respected table and very versatile according to most reviewers. The downfall was lack of info on the unit itself and basically how to use it. And then it just seemed to disappear except for those lucky enough to have one. The scanned copy of the manual is all that was ever shipped with the product and was put into a doutang type of binder. I have not even hooked a router to it yet as I am in the middle of having some work done around our place and have not had a chance to play with my stuff much lately. I don't know how I ever found time to work before I retired but as I see, all retired people say that exact same thing. I do look forward to using it someday soon though. 
Paul


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This place is amazing in terms of resources. I think Stick is a master of search.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> This place is amazing in terms of resources. I think Stick is a master of search.


all I did was call JessEm and request a manual...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@stick 486 Jeeze Stick, you and the President. Get 'er done.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

This Jessum tool has similarities to the RBI Router Shop, although the Router Shop has the ability to tilt the router up to horizontal as well, so it is both a horizontal as well as vertical router table, and anything in between. 

I have a Router Shop that I found and bought from the local Habitat store, and it is quite handy for small work, but doesn't handle more than a 1 hp or so router very well. I never saw the Jessum being sold, but did see the Router Shop at a woodworking show when it first became available. I was just never willing to pay the high price for one. Finding one used at the Habitat Store for about 1/8 the new price, made me grab it. I don't use it often, but it has allowed some unique router work that would have required some complicated jigs to do the work without it. I'm supplying this information because the RBI Router Shop is still available from a company called Bushton Mfg, just in case anyone is looking for something like this.

The-Hawk-RouterSHOP

Charley


----------



## aljobo (Jan 3, 2021)

MrBaseball said:


> Also, I will add through some of my own research that the Rout-r-slide is a highly respected table and very versatile according to most reviewers. The downfall was lack of info on the unit itself and basically how to use it. And then it just seemed to disappear except for those lucky enough to have one. The scanned copy of the manual is all that was ever shipped with the product and was put into a doutang type of binder. I have not even hooked a router to it yet as I am in the middle of having some work done around our place and have not had a chance to play with my stuff much lately. I don't know how I ever found time to work before I retired but as I see, all retired people say that exact same thing. I do look forward to using it someday soon though.
> Paul


I have had my Rout-r-slide a very long time. I bought it in Toronto when I lived in Canada in the early nineties. I then took it to Switzerland, where it lay test-used only until I went back to the UK in 2009 as a retiree. The Rout-r-slide slept here until now (2021). I always knew I'd resurrect it one day! I now have a big workshop space and I'm starting (more serious) woodworking as soon as my new Felder Winner Comfort K3 saw arrives in a few days (after a five-month wait). I agree the base is a poorly-made "structure", which I will certainly re-make to give it better stability.
I had "lost" my instructions but, through this great site, I now have them available. Thank you all who posted. It would be interesting to see what further comments come after more use in projects.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @aljobo


----------



## Dave4321 (Mar 19, 2021)

aljobo said:


> I have had my Rout-r-slide a very long time. I bought it in Toronto when I lived in Canada in the early nineties. I then took it to Switzerland, where it lay test-used only until I went back to the UK in 2009 as a retiree. The Rout-r-slide slept here until now (2021). I always knew I'd resurrect it one day! I now have a big workshop space and I'm starting (more serious) woodworking as soon as my new Felder Winner Comfort K3 saw arrives in a few
> 
> 
> aljobo said:
> ...


Glad to know somebody has experience with this thing. I just purchased a used one. The parts are intriguing but I have no idea how to use them. What does the guard pivot do? LOL if there are any videos available that would be awesome. Thank you!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Dave4321


----------



## jjj240 (11 mo ago)

MrBaseball said:


> I know this is a very old thread but I just joined this forum today and I recently acquired this table (Rout-R-Slide) and did receive a video and the manual/instructions with it. The manual/instructions are photocopies in a loose leaf binder but I would be more than happy to scan and share with anyone that would care for a copy. This is my first post so I will need 9 more before I can upload them so just let me know who would like them and I will post them as soon as I can.
> Paul


Could you share the video via youtube? Thanks,


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @jjj240


----------



## PFe (11 mo ago)

corset321 said:


> I have just purchased a jessem rout-r-slide on ebay. It looks great and i am about to mount a hitachi M12. However i do not have any instructions for it. I have rung jessem but the help desk did not even seem to know they made them (not best service back up) and as i from England there does not seem to be any here contact here in the UK. Therefore any help or advice would be appreciated
> Owen


Try contacting Wood Workers Workshop which is based in the UK


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @PFe


----------

